# Alexei Sayle's £25000 bike.



## glenn forger (7 Jan 2013)

> But why would somebody who is interested in expensive cars buy this bike? It is not like the Porsche bicycle I reviewed a while back, which seemed a lifestyle accessory, something you could pootle down to the yacht club on. The person who acquired a One-77 bicycle would have to be a serious cyclist, or at least think he or she is, because this is a very demanding machine. To ride, the Aston feels like many other high-end, carbon racing bikes, much stiffer than the alloy frame I own, transmitting every bump straight up your arms, but impressively responsive at the same time, and the flat, wide, leather-covered tops to the bars are at least extremely comfortable to rest your hands on.
> 
> I'd like to tell you about the electronic Shimano Di2 gears, which I've never used before, but I set off without asking how they worked, so couldn't change up or down. They certainly looked buttery smooth when they showed me them afterwards in the factory in Diss where, along with bf1systems, Factor Cycles manufactures the One-77 bicycle.
> And it is back at the factory where the real point of this machine was revealed. The type of person who has enough money to buy one is likely to be a very driven individual, and what makes the One-77 unique is that it is loaded with all kinds of built-in electronic monitoring systems, derived from bf1systems' work with sports car makers and in F1. My bike was plugged into a computer and there on the screen, in a series of colourful graphs, numbers and wiggly lines, every aspect of my performance was displayed.


 






The computer looks awful:






Lights (LEDs) built into the seatpost and bars.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...ayle-Pedalling-the-dream-on-a-25000-bike.html


----------



## palinurus (7 Jan 2013)

Oh, that looks _really_ nice.

Can we have a somewhat insincere smiley please?


----------



## glenn forger (7 Jan 2013)

It looks clunky, I don't like the frame beneath the bars, the wheels look odd, it's got Aston Martin written on the downtube so may attract envy vandalism, it's the colour of liquid diarrhea.


----------



## palinurus (7 Jan 2013)

"we'll make the ultimate luxury racing bike- it'll be great"

"what colour will it be?, flame red?, mint green?"

"Nope. Brown"


----------



## Peteaud (7 Jan 2013)

Aston Martin bike - pointless.


----------



## glenn forger (7 Jan 2013)

Stone me:







I think I did some sick in my mouth.

Or:






Which is a bit better, but £4,999.


----------



## palinurus (7 Jan 2013)

Yellow and black? what is wrong with these people?


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Jan 2013)

I wonder if Colnago have ever built a car for a laugh?


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> I wonder if Colnago have ever built a car for a laugh?


Not quite but....................


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Jan 2013)

Dear me. Money can't buy you love can it? All these bikes are horrible.


----------



## hennbell (7 Jan 2013)

Embarrassed to say I have a friend who owns a BMW M bicycle just like this one


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Dear me. Money can't buy you love can it? All these bikes are horrible.


It can't buy taste either, £10,200 pounds to ride around looking like a right twunt

THESE, (mostly), prove beyond doubt that there is simply no accounting for taste


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jan 2013)

hennbell said:


> Embarrassed to say I have a friend who owns a BMW M bicycle just like this one


Hopefully with the snow you get in Canada he/she gets very little chance to ride that monstrosity! (at least with those stock tyres).

I hope when he/she does that you ride a suitable distance ahead/behind* them?

*delete as appropriate


----------



## subaqua (7 Jan 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Stone me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

thats gonna be a bit bumpy with them flat bits on the wheels


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (7 Jan 2013)

palinurus said:


> Yellow and black? what is wrong with these people?


Oyyy!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (7 Jan 2013)

They are bikes and they are better than cars.TIA


----------



## e-rider (7 Jan 2013)

I can't believe these people can actually make good cars!


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jan 2013)

Aston Martin didn't make that bike. It was created by Factor.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2013)

Horrible looking bike but at least the wishbone seat tube is interesting. Unnecessary of course and overshadowed by the hideous forks, but interesting.

I note that the name One-77 is a tribute to the local 177 bus that runs over Deptford Bridge.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jan 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Horrible looking bike but at least the wishbone seat tube is interesting. Unnecessary of course and overshadowed by the hideous forks, but interesting.


 
It's not even particularly innovative. There are loads of mental looking old bikes which tried to get the rear wheel as 'tucked in' as possible. Here's a rather fine, and not mental, example. And brown no less!

http://static.lfgss.com/attachments/5015d1232703815-7869-big.jpg


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (7 Jan 2013)

I don't care what it looks like,if it makes me faster and beat all the cyclists.x


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2013)

AndyRM said:


> It's not even particularly innovative. There are loads of mental looking old bikes which tried to get the rear wheel as 'tucked in' as possible. Here's a rather fine, and not mental, example. And brown no less!
> 
> http://static.lfgss.com/attachments/5015d1232703815-7869-big.jpg


Now, that's a fine looking bike, though it looks more chrome than brown to me.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jan 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Now, that's a fine looking bike, though it looks more chrome than brown to me.


 
You're right. Cack screen on my netbook.


----------



## gambatte (7 Jan 2013)

AndyRM said:


> You're right. Cack on my netbook.


??


----------



## fatblokish (7 Jan 2013)

glenn forger said:


> it's liquid diarrhea.


 isn't it always...


----------



## palinurus (7 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Oyyy!


 
Bromptons look great in any colour. Except maybe yellow and pink like that one Adam Hart Davis had.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (7 Jan 2013)

palinurus said:


> Bromptons look great in any colour. Except maybe yellow and pink like that one Adam Hart Davis had.


Good save!


----------



## hennbell (7 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Hopefully with the snow you get in Canada he/she gets very little chance to ride that monstrosity! (at least with those stock tyres).
> 
> I hope when he/she does that you ride a suitable distance ahead/behind* them?
> 
> *delete as appropriate


 
He is a non cyclist, so it will spend a few years hanging in the garage...sad ending for any bike.


----------



## palinurus (7 Jan 2013)

hennbell said:


> Embarrassed to say I have a friend who owns a BMW M bicycle just like this one


 
To the batbike!


----------



## Canrider (7 Jan 2013)

How much did 'we' pay for this kind of journalistic thoroughness and scrutiny:
[quote_I'd like to tell you about the electronic Shimano Di2 gears, which I've never used before, but I set off without asking how they worked, so couldn't change up or down.[/quote]_
_?_
Hi, I didn't bother to do my job, but here's what's wrong with the bike I didn't bother to find out how to use...


----------



## albion (7 Jan 2013)

Good on him for supporting the economy.

Certainly sounds far better than doing the opposite and moving to Russia.


----------



## campbellab (7 Jan 2013)

glenn forger said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...ayle-Pedalling-the-dream-on-a-25000-bike.html


 
All that money and no mudguards?


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Jan 2013)

+ and no front and rear wings to create down force when cornering at speed- this isn't a serious bike at all.


----------



## clarion (8 Jan 2013)

But it _isn't_ Sayle's bike, is it? It's a review, and I doubt he'd be stupid enough to buy one.


----------



## Beebo (8 Jan 2013)

_"You can imagine that this would be absolutely addictive for a high-performing hedge-fund manager: going out for longer and longer rides at four in the morning then getting back to his luxury apartment and poring over his performance, striving each day to shave a second off his time and add a watt of power, until finally he is run over by a cement-mixer turning left without noticing him. "_


----------



## Boris Bajic (8 Jan 2013)

Is this not a re-branded version of the machine The Gadget Show tested some months ago... with the presenter hanging off the saddle like Randy Mamola while descending with the disc and caliper on different sides of the front wheel?

If not, it is a pretty close copy.

There are more vulgar things at more absurd prices. But they are few.


----------



## Leaway2 (8 Jan 2013)

Chain looks a bit slack.


----------



## Saluki (8 Jan 2013)

One of my customers (more money than sense) is about to buy one of those Smart Ebike thingies. £2500 apparently. They were pretty unimpressed when I said that he could get a _decent_ bike for that money. He says that he doesn't 'do' uphill. This is Norfolk so I can't see what the problem is.


----------



## jdtate101 (8 Jan 2013)

Good on Alexi for getting out on a bike, but dear god, he could have got a better one. He could have got loads of bikes for that money (one of every type in fact...fixie, hybrid, road, tourer, mtb, cross, recumbant etc...). I can't imagine it would make any performance difference to him over a £500 bike. Ok some people like to buy the best or buy for looks, and that's ok, but that's one UGLY bike.


----------



## clarion (8 Jan 2013)

Sayle has been a keen cyclist for many years - since before many members of this forum were born. And, just to point out: He didn't buy this bike - he borrowed it for a review, just as Jeremy Clarkson doesn't buy every Bugatti, Ferrari, Porsche or Spyker that he hoons around in.

I've seen Sayle on a Pete Matthews and a Dawes, but I think he has several more.


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Jan 2013)

and still they keep coming.............................

vorsprung durch technik? er, no!


----------



## glenn forger (9 Jan 2013)

Tron!


----------



## bobcat (9 Jan 2013)

More tin than tron!


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (9 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> and still they keep coming.............................
> 
> vorsprung durch technik? er, no!


Looks like a render.


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Jan 2013)

Mushroomgodmat said:


> Looks like a render.


It doesn't, it looks like an Audi


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (9 Jan 2013)

Car branded bikes...must be good.

Take the new Ferrari bike for 2013. Its a ferrari. Must be fan-ferrari-tastic then?

From the Avocet sports stable. Same as the Viking range. Yeah!


----------



## Recycle (10 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> and still they keep coming.............................
> 
> vorsprung durch technik? er, no!


Aside from the tyres I can't see any non-proprietary parts on that bike. I bet not even Audi holds spares.
It's already ugly and it'll get even uglier when its held together with gaffer tape.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Jan 2013)

All the design and thinking power couldn't hide the cables, I don't feel so bad about my Brompton cable runs now.


----------



## deanE (10 Jan 2013)

"_The type of person who has enough money to buy one is likely to be a very driven individual”. _Can’t see room for the chauffeur.


----------



## CopperBrompton (10 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> THESE, (mostly), prove beyond doubt that there is simply no accounting for taste


 
Dear god. I'd definitely find room in the garage for #11, but as for the rest ...


----------



## Mr Celine (10 Jan 2013)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Car branded bikes...must be good.


 
Just wait till Peugeot get in on the act.


----------



## subaqua (10 Jan 2013)

I used to have a FORD , but was badged raleigh.


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Jan 2013)

Mr Celine said:


> Just wait till Peugeot get in on the act.


Your wait is over.........................................


----------



## glenn forger (10 Jan 2013)

That's just silly.


----------



## bobcat (10 Jan 2013)

Silly or ugly!


----------



## Maz (11 Jan 2013)

_Hello John, Got a new mot-ah!_
_Hello John, Got a new mot-ah!_
_I keep tropical fish, down me underpants...  _


----------



## simon.r (11 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> and still they keep coming.............................
> 
> vorsprung durch technik? er, no!


 
That looks as if someone's tried to reinvent the Allsop softride:






And failed.


----------



## Bodhbh (11 Jan 2013)

This cost of producing these bikes is probably justified by the free viral advertising (i.e. threads like this). Would £25k even break even on the manufacturing and design cost for such limited runs? (I don't think they get paid pennies at these companies).


----------



## Browser (11 Jan 2013)

Gods, £25,00!?!?!?!!?!? I could have my dream 'bent for a less than half of that, or a stable of three or four very very nice ones. The old phrase more money than sense springs to mind here...........


----------



## glenn forger (11 Jan 2013)

Or twenty Dawes Galaxies.


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (11 Jan 2013)

Why does seemingly every car company do a bicycle prototype?


----------



## jdtate101 (11 Jan 2013)

SomethingLikeThat said:


> Why does seemingly every car company do a bicycle prototype?


 
Probably because the designers have some free time on their hands between projects and think they will have a go. Then unfortunately they go all style over substance (function) and it turns into a wankfest. Then some bright young corporate twonk thinks it would be a great PR gaff to build one and stick it on their stand at the next car show, just to show how clever the people that work for them are and.........

........the result is what you see in this thread.


----------



## Leaway2 (11 Jan 2013)

I'll be the one riding a trabant.


----------



## Lee Matthews (10 Feb 2013)

clarion said:


> Sayle has been a keen cyclist for many years - since before many members of this forum were born. And, just to point out: He didn't buy this bike - he borrowed it for a review, just as Jeremy Clarkson doesn't buy every Bugatti, Ferrari, Porsche or Spyker that he hoons around in.
> 
> I've seen Sayle on a Pete Matthews and a Dawes, but I think he has several more.


 
You are only right, look at this picture


----------



## Cycling Dan (10 Feb 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Dear me. Money can't buy you love can it? All these bikes are horrible.


The s-works from specialized are gorgeous. £8,499.99


----------



## Jezston (10 Feb 2013)

At least the Spyker kind of reflects the design philosophy of the car maker, ie totally daft.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (10 Feb 2013)

For Twenty five grand, you'd have thought that it would come with a basket and some ribbon tassles on the handlebars...


----------



## thegravestoneman (10 Feb 2013)

I have had both a BSA and a Humber and both were fine cycles I had Humber sceptre which was a reasonable motor car never had one of the BSA cars though.


----------



## nilling (12 Feb 2013)

'ello John, got a new motor?


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Feb 2013)

Am sure I was told Vicki P's track bike cost was £25k. I would love that bike, am sure it would fit a shorty like me..


----------



## Flossyrockstar (12 Feb 2013)

palinurus said:


> Yellow and black? what the f*** is wrong with these people?


I like yellow and black!

Slightly off topic are no smilies with an iPad?


----------



## Markymark (27 Nov 2013)

Just saw Alexi Sayle cycle past (he lives close to where I work in Bloomsbury and often see him around) and on a £25k bike he was not!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (28 Nov 2013)

glenn forger said:


> It looks clunky, I don't like the frame beneath the bars, the wheels look odd, it's got Aston Martin written on the downtube so may attract envy vandalism, it's the colour of liquid diarrhea.



It's a bike,it should be worshipped.


----------



## screenman (28 Nov 2013)

When you can buy a bike for £10 why is there a need to spend any more, I am sure most of you would not do so.

I see some of them as art, now not everybody likes the same sort of art.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (28 Nov 2013)

screenman said:


> When you can buy a bike for £10 why is there a need to spend any more, I am sure most of you would not do so.
> 
> I see some of them as art, now not everybody likes the same sort of art.





screenman said:


> When you can buy a bike for £10 why is there a need to spend any more, I am sure most of you would not do so.
> 
> I see some of them as art, now not everybody likes the same sort of art.



My workmate spent £7000 on his bike,good luck to him.


----------



## Dismount (28 Nov 2013)

They would have to pay me 25k to ride it...


----------



## screenman (28 Nov 2013)

Maybe it is relative to how much money you have, but of course according to some on this site if you can afford to spend the sort of money these bikes cost you must be a cxck or dxck or some such like. Personally I would not mind being a bit more of one than I am now if it meant I had that much to spend on a bike, now come to think of it, maybe.


----------



## glenn forger (28 Nov 2013)

screenman said:


> Maybe it is relative to how much money you have, but of course according to some on this site if you can afford to spend the sort of money these bikes cost you must be a cxck or dxck or some such like.



I expect you can quote the posters who said that.


----------



## screenman (28 Nov 2013)

glenn forger said:


> I expect you can quote the posters who said that.


Why, if you have read as much of this forum as I have you will often have some maybe more financialy enhanced people described as those names I mentioned.


----------



## glenn forger (28 Nov 2013)

That's a "no" then?


----------



## screenman (28 Nov 2013)

glenn forger said:


> That's a "no" then?


Thats right, it will teach me to read a post better. Of course the sentences more money than sence are in there.

Consider my wrist well slapped.


----------



## Maylian (28 Nov 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> It can't buy taste either, £10,200 pounds to ride around looking like a right twunt
> 
> THESE, (mostly), prove beyond doubt that there is simply no accounting for taste



Isn't this something to do with carbon offsetting? I remember seeing on Topgear a year or two ago that these companies need to make responsible vehicles to offset the fuel guzzling CO2 emitting monsters they make. Maybe this is to make an easy fix for that...but yes the bikes are atrocious.


----------



## Cyclopathic (30 Nov 2013)

Does the Aston bike have a button under the gear shifter that operates the ejector seat. Obviously with their only being the one seat it would have to be for use in an emergency to avoid a collision. For that money though I would expect one.


----------



## Linford (30 Nov 2013)

Envy is a bad emotion to live with..


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Dec 2013)

I am waiting for Moto Guzzi to release a cycle. Even if it costs £25000' I will have it for my collection.





Actually, motorbike makers make good cycles.

Steve


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Dec 2013)

So, about the OP: does he have £25,000 legs? If, not, the £25,000 bike is wasted. (Yes, I'm aware he's a long-term cyclist)


----------



## Beebo (3 Dec 2013)

victor said:


> So, about the OP: does he have £25,000 legs? If, not, the £25,000 bike is wasted. (Yes, I'm aware he's a long-term cyclist)


He doesnt need £25,000 legs as he was only test riding it for a news article he wrote, he doesnt own it, I doubt he would be stupid enough to buy one.


----------

